# Audi Le mans by 105,000 €



## Nautiliux_vag (Mar 6, 2003)

The Audi Lemans with Engine V10 by 105,000 € and V8 by 80,000 €
















































































































































610 PS, 345 km/h by 105,000 €


----------



## Nautiliux_vag (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Audi Le mans by 105,000 € (Nautiliux_vag)*

Audi Le Mans (info)


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi Le mans by 105,000 € (Nautiliux_vag)*

I'll be sure to order mine in tornado red, or cactus green


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi Le mans by 105,000 € (Nautiliux_vag)*


----------



## Nautiliux_vag (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Audi Le mans by 105,000 € (Nautiliux_vag)*


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Audi Le mans by 105,000 € (Nautiliux_vag)*

Holy Technology, Batman!!
I guess that thing is actually going to make production? 
I guess I'm just a sucker for polished aluminum suspension


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi Le mans by 105,000 € (billzcat1)*

It's gonna be an automatic http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (in my opnion)


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi Le mans by 105,000 € (Nautiliux_vag)*

the track map in the dash is trick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Audi Le mans by 105,000 € (16v)*

those brakes are enormous


----------

